
BBC Briefing: Energy [pdf] - jsingleton
https://news.files.bbci.co.uk/include/newsspec/pdfs/bbc-briefing-energy-newsspec-25305-v1.pdf
======
jsingleton
10.2 MB, 197 pages.

How to use:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-48186443](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-48186443)

